
The Bizarre, True Story of Metal Gear Solid’s English Translation - scarface74
https://www.polygon.com/2019/7/18/20696081/metal-gear-solid-translation-japanese-english-jeremy-blaustein
======
rasz
This explains Mamoru Oshii (of Ghost in the Shell anime) live action 2001
movie Avalon. Original Polish dialogues are pure nonsense, with characters
introducing themselves in long monologues to their long time
friends/associates, or explaining game basics to fellow pro players, every
line feels google translated from Japanese script.

------
avinium
I’m surprised that Kojima didn’t take the “localisations” well. MGS was
fantastically well received in the West, in no small part due to the
story/translation. Anyone who’s read foreign literature knows that literal
translations are always poor, and the strength of a novel in a different
language relies almost as much on the translator as the original author.

